# Double story house installation



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi please can someone suggest a cheap way of stopping noise going from one level to another.

Was thinking of lining with Rock Wool

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Phillips,

Unfortunately there is no cheap solution. Soundproofing requires specific construction techniques, such as added mass – multiple layers of sheetrock, concrete walls or floors, etc. Rockwool is merely a thermal insulator, as are other types of insulation such as fiberglass. Staggered stud or "room in a room" construction is another effective construction technique (used with mass) that's great for walls, but difficult to pull off with floors.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

Downstairs to upstairs or Upstairs to downstairs ? Are the levels linked through a stairway ?


----------

